# Renommer un dossier avec Applescript



## spinoops (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'il y a plusieurs postes qui parlent de cette question, mais après nombreuses recherches, je ne parviens toujours pas à une solution. Voici mon script :


```
set NomDuDossier to text returned of (display dialog "Veuillez entrer le nom de nouveau dossier" default answer "Nom du dossier")

tell application "Finder"
	set name of folder "/Users/quelquun/Documents/dossier sans titre" to NomDuDossier
end tell
```

Je désire donc avec ce script, afficher une boîte de dialogue qui permet d'entrer un nom dans une variable puis de sélectionner le dossier à renommer et remplacer son nom par celui de la variable.

J'obtiens donc un message d'erreur suivant : 



> Erreur dans Finder*: Il est impossible de régler folder "/Users/quelquun/Documents/dossier sans titre" à "test".



Où test est bien sûr le contenu de ma variable. 

Je pense donc qu'il y a un problème lié au chemin de mon dossier à renommer. Faut-il un autre script pour sélectionner le chemin de mon dossier à renommer?

Merci d'avance de m'éclairer sur ce point.

@ bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Le chemin que tu utilise est un chemin de type *Unix*.
Donc il faut  un chemin HFS  complet,  *:* au lieu des */*

```
"le nom du disque de démarrage:Users:quelquun:Documents:dossier sans titre"
```

Ou un mélange  avec le  type finder item, home contient le chemin de ton dossier Maison

```
set NomDuDossier to text returned of (display dialog "Veuillez entrer le nom de nouveau dossier" default answer "Nom du dossier")

tell application "Finder"
	set name of folder "Documents:dossier sans titre" of home to NomDuDossier
end tell
```


----------



## spinoops (16 Juin 2011)

Ah super merci 

Je glissais le dossier dedans pour avoir le chemin en fait comme dans le Terminal.

En tout cas merci beaucoup!


----------

